
Russia halts trading after 17% share price fall - iamelgringo
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6ff9306c-83f1-11dd-bf00-000077b07658.html?nclick_check=1
======
tomh
This is something that has been building up for a while. You could see it best
in the RUR to USD rate, which was at an all-time low this year at about 23,
but has been crawling back up to 26 ever since the Russia-Georgia conflict.

Is it all connected to the war or not? Many of my friends in Russian finance
say it's just a 'course correction', but you never know...

------
gnikides
A great thing about Hacker News (and Reddit) is that bad headlines are quickly
corrected. Your head is great - far better than the fog-filled "Russia to take
anti-crisis steps on markets in days" the Financial Times offered.

------
DabAsteroid
_Russian shares suffered their steepest one-day fall in more than a decade on
Tuesday, losing up to 20 per cent, as a sharp slide in oil prices and
difficult money market conditions triggered a rush to sell.

The heads of the Russian central bank, the finance ministry and the financial
market regulator met on Tuesday night for an emergency discussion on ways to
halt the crisis._

